
If you ask for my permission, you won’t have my permission - Dangeranger
http://m.signalvnoise.com/if-you-ask-for-my-permission-you-wont-have-my-permission-9d8bb4f9c940
======
Nzen
tl;dr Basecamp CEO recommends L Marquet's _Turn the Ship Around_ as an
important management strategy. Namely, empower team members to approach
leaders with an intent, rather than requesting permission.

